# I Want To Upgrade!!



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok so I really need to find out how hard a hit we would take if we upgraded...

WE currently own the 2005 26rs. This was great when we had 4 children... BUT now we are blessed to have 5!!! ONE PRINCE!!
SO, I am already putting the bug in DH ear about how great/more room to have a side slide out. I am thinking about the one ( I cannot remember model #'s) that is similar to the 26Rs but the whole slide slides???
As it is now the little guy is going to have to go in his pack and play on top of the couch!!!

I know johnp2000 is from RI and bought his rig from Arlington RV so I hope he sees this and can chime in.

How much cheaper is this Lakeshore RV anyway? Everyone seems to talk about it alot here.

Anyone want to buy a 2005 26RS








Love the camper by the way. I am looking forward to the camping season!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I feel your pain. I have had my 25RSS for less than a year and am thinking of an upgrade. We really want a walk around queen bed so would like 27RSDS or 29BHS. But I can't because I can't tow them with my 1/2 ton. Maybe one day.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure what model you're thinking of...









I just got a 23rs from Lakeshore though and I saved $1500 - $2500 over the local dealers (minus travel costs).

I was talking with Marci about why they are able to sell them at such a good price. She said that one reason is that since they're built so close they're able to send their own folks down to pick them up saving quite a bit of $$. They can also deal in volume, I think she said they have over 400 new TT on the lot and turn around 250 a month (I may have my numbers wrong?)

In any event, they are just a low cost provider, they seem to back things up with service at the sale as well. At least that was our experience.

Hope your subtle hints for an upgrade are successful!!!


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh ya, I like those with the walk around bed too!! Enough of my DH climbing over me when he finally decides to go to bed. ( He thinks I should be on the outside to hear the kids) How nice


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Are you talking about the 29bhs? Dmichaelis has that model and it is quite roomy inside, and it has the really nice large bathroom too









Try Holman RV in Cincinatti, Ohio too. A couple of members have recently purchased from them and got great prices on their Outbacks.

Hmmm, now let's see...how do we get DH on board??? WOLFIE!!!


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Same Drill here..
Would like to have a walk around bed..
We love the 25rss and it fits in our driveway..
Need to upgrade our TV to go a larger trailer..

Marci is awesome..
We got our 25rss from her..
Well worth the trip to Lakeshore..


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My wife has said the same thing before...if the 26 RS had a slide, that would be the ideal camper for us. We have three kiddos, so the 26 RS works well for us, and isn't too long to be able to get into some really great sites in Colorado. Sure, it gets crowded in the hallway sometimes, but I like saving 4 feet in length.

Randy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Madden6 said:


> Ok so I really need to find out how hard a hit we would take if we upgraded...
> 
> WE currently own the 2005 26rs. This was great when we had 4 children... BUT now we are blessed to have 5!!! ONE PRINCE!!
> SO, I am already putting the bug in DH ear about how great/more room to have a side slide out. I am thinking about the one ( I cannot remember model #'s) that is similar to the 26Rs but the whole slide slides???
> ...


The last trailer I bought from Arlington was my 04 26rs this was before learning about Lakeshore. Arlington's prices are 10 to 12k more than Lakeshore. I still go into Arlington but I just can't see buying a trailer from them. I think you would want a 28rsds thats the closest one that still has a bunkhouse. You could go for a 31rqs or 32 bhds but I think you would need a new truck also. If you can do it I think the 31rqs would give you the most room for your family.

Have you tried putting the Pack n Play where the table goes instead of on top of the couch. Its been about 10 years since I've had to use one so I forget how wide they are.

Good luck I think a case of new trailer fever is coming on.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hmmm, now let's see...how do we get DH on board??? WOLFIE!!!


Wolfie here!

ooooh, I don't know....maybe you could point out that the young lad (the very reason that DH's sur-name will see at least one more generation) will soon require a bit more space than his pack 'n Play...then you could hand your DH the TT brochure from your right hand and ..... oh....let's see.....







a tent and his piilow from your left.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

See Kate?
I knew Wolfie would know exactly how to handle this delicate situation


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hmmm, now let's see...how do we get DH on board??? WOLFIE!!!


Wolfie here!

ooooh, I don't know....maybe you could point out that the young lad (the very reason that DH's sur-name will see at least one more generation) will soon require a bit more space than his pack 'n Play...then you could hand your DH the TT brochure from your right hand and ..... oh....let's see.....







a tent and his piilow from your left.








[/quote]

you had to go there....YOU *HAD* to go there! Do you think we men are threatened by such foolish debauchery! HA! It is PROBABLY his plan to begin with! And this was the opportunity he was waiting for! You're playing right into his hand! Circling the web heading towards its sticky Outback center! Ha! I LOVE IT! (wringing hands)

Eric


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Wolfie- Ya know I kinda like that idea!!!
NOthing like the great outdoors









I tried the pack n play in between the benches but it is too wide and I think the one I have is one of the smaller ones.

So, my sister lives in Michigan.....I could take a trip out there this summer........by myself of course......
and who knows, maybe pay this Lakeshore a visit?????

Johnp2000- Did you go there to get the camper or have it delivered?? A friend had theirs delivered and I was suprised at how affordable it was.

My DH was peering over my shoulder this morning trying to read this. HE KNOWS I AM UP TO SOMETHING!!
Hey, I have an 11 year anniversary and mothers day coming up...I wonder what Lakeshore has in Stock?????


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Madden6 said:


> My DH was peering over my shoulder this morning trying to read this. HE KNOWS I AM UP TO SOMETHING!!
> Hey, I have an 11 year anniversary and mothers day coming up...I wonder what Lakeshore has in Stock?????


I got mine for Mother's Day last year









Also, I think you may have to go to a bigger TV if you want something that will meet your needs for a good while with 5 munchkins...

We have the 31 RQS that would be perfect. There was a mod somewhere on here that made the bottom bunks connect which would mean that you could put girls in the bottom bunks and the little guy in the middle and girls on upper bunks or you could just put the pack and play in the floor of the bunkhouse.

Altho it is a SOB (still made by Keystone) the VR1 model has a bunkhouse in the front that comes with a thing to convert the bottom bunks into one big bed. It is a heavy trailer and would not work well with your current TV, but the insides are gorgeous like the OB - just with distressed cabinets. Really pretty...

Congrats and happy shopping - Jennifer

OH YEAH - I forgot, we bought ours from Lakeshore and even with delivery to OK it was $5000 cheaper than local with no delivery, go figure


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

The 29BHS is our favorite floorplan, but I think you would also be looking at a TV upgrade


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Madden6 said:


> My DH was peering over my shoulder this morning trying to read this. HE KNOWS I AM UP TO SOMETHING!!
> Hey, I have an 11 year anniversary and mothers day coming up...I wonder what Lakeshore has in Stock?????


11 years? Hmmmm.....isn't that the Steel, Rubber, & White Cabinetry anniversary? I thought so!







Seeeee? You didn't really need my help at all - just a little sisterly support. Sounds like you've got it well under control!!!

As for that Eric guy, just ignore him like the rest of us do.









btw, when did you say DH's birthday is?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have the 29BHS and it really is roomy. But it has only two bunks besides the queen bed up front. The top bunk is a single and the bottom is a double. It works fine for us with only one daughter and sometimes one of her friends. With five kids - well - it would be a squeeze, unless you fold out the sofa and lower the table for another bed - every night.

Take a look at the 28RS-DS. The dinette slides out, the sofa will easily make a bed, and there are four bunks up front plus the queen slide in the rear. Just right for a family with five kids. (Dry weight is 6060# with capacity for 1818# of stuff. Tongue weight is 760#. Length is the same as the 29BHS, at 30' - 8".)

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agreee with Scrib on the TV issue. Anything bigger then your current unit, and you should start looking at a new truck.

Tim


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes, when we were looking at the 26RS my husbands .02 was" Why do we need the extra space w/ the 28RSS." ANd then came #5.....
My husband is all taken care of now









My brother ended up buying that 28RSS


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> My DH was peering over my shoulder this morning trying to read this. HE KNOWS I AM UP TO SOMETHING!!
> Hey, I have an 11 year anniversary and mothers day coming up...I wonder what Lakeshore has in Stock?????


11 years? Hmmmm.....isn't that the Steel, Rubber, & White Cabinetry anniversary? I thought so!







Seeeee? You didn't really need my help at all - just a little sisterly support. Sounds like you've got it well under control!!!

As for that Eric guy, just ignore him like the rest of us do.









btw, when did you say DH's birthday is?








[/quote]








heh, heh.....What site are you on at Danforth? hmmmmmm!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We have 4 kids and looked at the 26rs initially as that was what our tv could pull, but then I saw how much extra space the 28rsds (maybe that's the one you're thinking of) added by having the dinette slide out, there's also a little extra in the length and we decided to bite the bullet and upgrade the tv at the same time! (Clearly, it was not a cheap year!).

We got our 28rsds at the end of last summer, got the 2006 model at a greatly reduced price because the 2007's were already on the lot, or at least were almost there so they wanted rid I guess. Maybe if you could wait out the summer, you might find a similar good deal.

In the 28rsds, the pack n play fits nicely in front of the door at the far end, right next to the queen slide out, so you are 'right there' when the screaming starts! Our smallest is now in the bunk room though so we are p n p - free!

The quad bunkhouse Syndney's are also very nice but not very usable if you pull over and don't want to slide anything out. In ours, we have often found ourselves stopped in a parking lot for a quick lunch or potty break when we're nowhere near a convenient official stop. Also, I think they're longer and heavier so that would have a play on your tv.

Wow, this got long, sorry!

Ali


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, so now that we have a plan of attack, you just need to select a floorplan








I only mentioned the 29bhs cause you said you liked the one where the whole wall slides out (sofa and dinette), and this one does.

Wolfie is right, a traditional 11th anniversary gift is steel so there you have it! Just tell DH that you want a 28 foot steel frame with 4 tires (not milestars







) some aluminum, white melamine and vinyl wood flooring in it. Voila!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Madden6 said:


> Thanks Wolfie- Ya know I kinda like that idea!!!
> NOthing like the great outdoors
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have had Lakeshore deliver two Outbacks to me without any hassles or problems. The current one my wife got me as a Christmas gift. It was a complete surprise when the driver showed up at our house a week before Christmas. She called them and handled everything and was surprised how easy it was. I tried to get Arington to at least come close to thier price but at 10k apart all he could say was they must be selling stripped or defects but he knew I was going to buy the best deal.

John


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

SO hummmmmm
I need to arbitrarily (sp?) find a buyer for our current Outback. " Look honey, these nice people just happened to see our camper in the yard and stopped in because they had to have it" and then have the RSDS or 29ft just so happen to pull in the driveway as the other one is leaving. 
Ya know, I really do not want to miss even a weekend of camping









This might just work....what the heck I bought the first one without him









2005 26RS Outback for Sale........


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Go for it! LOL I think you should go all the way and upgrade your TV too to a nice big crew cab diesel and then get the 31qbhs quad bunk 5th wheel. The bathroom is always accessible with the slide in and so is the large fridge as long as you are careful where you step. Heck, my little guy can even get in the bunk room! There are 2 giant pass-thrus for outside storage as well as tons inside. It tows like a dream too. I could go on and on...LOL. You'd think I have actually used mine already but no, I just got it yesterday. I suppose you'd have to strap one of your kids to the TV roof though or maybe your DH, but hey, it'd be worth it!


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

yEa, this has me thinking......
Lakeshore has a 31 and I know it would be too much for our current Expedition but hey we could just camp close to home for a few years and then see if I could smooze him into the Expedtion EL. NOw I am going to do a little studying about the towing on that baby







.......WHat does everyone think?

Johnp2000- what did you do with your other OB's? Did you sell them on your own??
Nada says I could get about 15,000 for mine???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now yer talkin!

Try RV Trader, eBay, Craig's List...even here!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Soooo.....wait a minute! You bought your 1st Outback without DH? Then what are ya' whining about?







You already know how to do this!!!!!!! And this time you could even have the bonus bene of bribing him with a new TV!!!!









Dawn, I think she was just testing us! To see if we really are







of HER company.







Well, as far as I'm concerned, she deserves her own key to the Girl's Clubhouse!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I had no luck selling the 27rsds on RvTrader and Ebay the guy who bought it saw it on craigslist and here. The 26rs sold to someone who saw it on Ebay but bought it after the auction. You should have no problem getting 15k around here the 26rs is a great floor plan that can be towed with a half ton truck or suv. I was almost going to park mine with a for sale sign on it on that front street in front of Arlington on one of thier open house days but my bride talked me out of it. Like I said I still shop there.

John


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Madden6 said:


> As it is now the little guy is going to have to go in his pack and play on top of the couch!!!


Congrats on number 5.

When we had our popup and used the portable crib at night we stowed the table and put the crib in the place where the table went. That left it easier to access and generally out of the way. On top of the couch is going to be a bit of a hassle. We did have to search around to find a folding crib that fit in the space for the table but we were able to find one that fit very nicely. You may be able to buy yourself another year or two before you get a new trailer.


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

MJRey said:


> As it is now the little guy is going to have to go in his pack and play on top of the couch!!!


Congrats on number 5.

When we had our popup and used the portable crib at night we stowed the table and put the crib in the place where the table went. That left it easier to access and generally out of the way. On top of the couch is going to be a bit of a hassle. We did have to search around to find a folding crib that fit in the space for the table but we were able to find one that fit very nicely. You may be able to buy yourself another year or two before you get a new trailer.
[/quote]

ALready tried the pack n play in place of the table but the leg won't extend


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Madden6 said:


> As it is now the little guy is going to have to go in his pack and play on top of the couch!!!


Congrats on number 5.

When we had our popup and used the portable crib at night we stowed the table and put the crib in the place where the table went. That left it easier to access and generally out of the way. On top of the couch is going to be a bit of a hassle. We did have to search around to find a folding crib that fit in the space for the table but we were able to find one that fit very nicely. You may be able to buy yourself another year or two before you get a new trailer.
[/quote]

ALready tried the pack n play in place of the table but the leg won't extend









[/quote]

Another option, if money is tight and upgrading both the TV and the TT would be tough right now, look for a Pack 'n Play that will fit in place of the table. They come in all shapes and sizes (at least they did when my kids were using them), and they are a whole lot cheaper then a new camper and a new truck, just not as much fun.

Tim


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

[/quote]

ALready tried the pack n play in place of the table but the leg won't extend








[/quote]

We had the same problem, the one we had when we got the popup didn't fit. After measuring the space we went shopping and I finally found one that fit, it was a bit tight but it did the job. To get it in place I had to put it in the dinette area and then finish opening it up.


----------

